# jig or circle plate



## maurice1971 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I'm looking for a second hand router from Elu (MOF 31) like the photo; does anybody now what kind of plate (with a black knob) is under de baseplate?
thanks!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks like an aluminum offset base plate. It has a flat side for following straight edge guides.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Maurice, this is for more control when routing over an edge, mortise or cavity. It needs dust collection!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This DeWalt 625 is fitted with the Woodrat plunge bar which should also fit the Elu. You can buy this from Woodrat in the UK.


----------



## maurice1971 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you for your explanation; what's your opinion about the Elu which I attached? I'm in doubt about the absence of a variable Speed configuration


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One of our members, namely Pat Warner who goes by the user name of Quillman, sells offset base plates similar to the one in your photo. Offset Router Subbases


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Maurice, you can buy an external speed controller box. These are for use with routers that have straight switches instead of soft start speed controllers built it. The choices shown are from MLCS Woodworking supplies.


----------



## maurice1971 (Sep 18, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One of our members, namely Pat Warner who goes by the user name of Quillman, sells offset base plates similar to the one in your photo. Offset Router Subbases


I read about the offset base plate from Quillman, very interesting and it make it Clear to me, thank you!


Mike said:


> Maurice, you can buy an external speed controller box. These are for use with routers that have straight switches instead of soft start speed controllers built it. The choices shown are from MLCS Woodworking supplies.


That should also be a possibility, but i'm not sure if it's practical in use, but thank you for the link!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> Maurice, you can buy an external speed controller box. These are for use with routers that have straight switches instead of soft start speed controllers built it. The choices shown are from MLCS Woodworking supplies.


Maurice, if you do use any type of a controller, make sure the voltage is compatible with your supply. We use 115 vac here, you probably use 220 V there.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> This DeWalt 625 is fitted with the Woodrat plunge bar which should also fit the Elu. You can buy this from Woodrat in the UK.


Mike that is neat but I don't have a Dewalt router. :crying:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, try looking here:

WoodRat PlungeBar


----------

